# Hannah and the TdF



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Am I the only one diggin' Hannah and her horse?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

There is no doubt, Hannah Davis is pretty hot, but we knew this already.

The very sad part, however, told by the advertising story is the paltry number of sponsors for a major world cycling competition. I tend to suspect NBCSN is losing money hand over fist in broadcasting the TdF this year.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

after the 4,000th repeat of the ad with her, she kinda loses a little of her appeal...

anyone watching the Tour without a DVR is a serious masochist.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

ibericb said:


> There is no doubt, Hannah Davis is pretty hot, but we knew this already.
> 
> The very sad part, however, told by the advertising story is the paltry number of sponsors for a major world cycling competition. I tend to suspect NBCSN is losing money hand over fist in broadcasting the TdF this year.



My gauge of this is whether or not they are getting title sponsors. Cadillac and the like. They are. The day it goes from the "Cadillac Post Stage Show" to "The Post Stage Show sponsored by Chico's Bail Bonds" is the day you know the race wont be on much longer.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

We're day 7. How many different major national sponsors can you count? The airtime rate must be dirt cheap.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

redlizard said:


> Am I the only one diggin' Hannah and her horse?


Those cynical bastards, thinking they can so easily fascinate me with her b00bs.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I thought the horse was named Hannah.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Derek Jeter is using his fame for some rather productive adventures.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Marc said:


> I thought the horse was named Hannah.


Horse? What horse? I didn't see a horse. Did anyone else see a horse?


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

:lol: RkFast


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ibericb said:


> Horse? What horse? I didn't see a horse. Did anyone else see a horse?


The goat is cute too


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Marc said:


> The goat is cute too


Goat? There's a goat?

My HD TV must be having a problem.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

This is how we fill the hours during a sprint stage....

p.s. I agree, the goat plays a key role.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Agree that a DVR is a must to fast forward through the endless ads...or rewind Hannah's!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Even I get sick of a nice rack after the 400th time. Now if she were to lose the top......

Then again, it beats the 400th time for the chocolate milk ads.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

No, and how do they get the horse to talk??


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Marc said:


> The goat is cute too


Direct TV don't give you goats.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

mpre53 said:


> Even I get sick of a nice rack after the 400th time. Now if she were to lose the top......
> 
> Then again, it beats the 400th time for the chocolate milk ads.


It wasn't that long ago that cyclist were complaining about " . . . born from jets".

I thank Saab for sponsoring the Tour. A small price to pay when I was able to watch Over the Air on Universal TV. Sigh. Sometimes, I miss the good ole days.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> after the 4,000th repeat of the ad with her, she kinda loses a little of her appeal...
> 
> anyone watching the Tour without a DVR is a serious masochist.


yeah,
They should have had her in different suits. Then, one or two topless, then nude (not showing anything)

I think 4 hrs is long, but I don't know how they could shorten it much if they are live.

Most will DVR it. They need to figure a way to have products stay on the screen when you do the 30 second jump forward.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

wtf,
no one posted a pick yet??

Are you all girls, or girly men??? (NTTAWWT)


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I've seen the ad a hundred times. Can't tell you what they are selling....cause I don't know


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

proclaimer888 said:


> No, and how do they get the horse to talk??


I think they used peanut butter on ye Old Mr. Ed.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Lindquist Beach on St Thomas. Oh yes...taking the wife there in March 2016. Can't wait. I'll try to get pics of Hannah and the goat.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> anyone watching the Tour without a DVR is a serious masochist.


Underrated post. So who will be first to say "done her"?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rufus said:


> Direct TV don't give you goats.


Their anti-goat agenda is sicking. Boycott them! First goats, tomorrow chickens. Barnyard equality now!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Dicky Bettenburg, a horrible agent but a wonderful, wonderful man


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Their anti-goat agenda is sicking. Boycott them! First goats, tomorrow chickens. Barnyard equality now!


I'm starting a GoFundMe campaign to arm goats.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Nothing wrong with goats. They are very tasty.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Don't be afraid to stare them down.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Is that not the same goat that totally F'd up that peanut butter assembly line? Resilient [email protected] if so. Way to go Rick!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> Their anti-goat agenda is sicking. Boycott them! First goats, tomorrow chickens. Barnyard equality now!


AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Down with Direct TV

We should be able to marry goats if we want..........................



:idea:


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

The Hannah and her horse ads are stupid, but I'd rather watch those ads another 4,000 times than another one of those "quit smoking" commercials or the Volkswagon cougars once more. At least we got rid of that doofus in the Michelob Ultra commercials this year.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Down with Direct TV
> 
> ...


Reported for political content!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Down with Direct TV
> 
> ...





Tig said:


> Reported for political content!


What the heck, goats are a new minority voting group now???


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Speedi Pig said:


> The Hannah and her horse ads are stupid, but I'd rather watch those ads another 4,000 times than another one of those "quit smoking" commercials or the Volkswagon cougars once more. At least we got rid of that doofus in the Michelob Ultra commercials this year.


What doofus was that?


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> What the heck, goats are a new minority voting group now???


Only with straw votes.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

redlizard said:


> Am I the only one diggin' Hannah and her horse?


Over the years there has been many threads about the overplayed commercial du jour (or of the year I guess) of the TDF (saab born from jets, mitchum etc...). Clearly hannah is the overplayed commercial this year, and I was just thinking, I dont mind it at all! I wonder if anyone at roadbike review mentioned it. Indeed.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

funny, earlier in the thread I facetiously threw out how many times Hannah's ad was shown (4000)...

but, after watching the race for almost 2 weeks now, it might be a realistic number.

that's pretty mind-numbing, even for a scantily-clad hottie.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Oxtox said:


> funny, earlier in the thread I facetiously threw out how many times Hannah's ad was shown (4000)...
> 
> but, after watching the race for almost 2 weeks now, it might be a realistic number.
> 
> that's pretty mind-numbing, even for a scantily-clad hottie.


Don't forget the replays during the day - original plus 3 replays most days. The rebroadcasts are shortened to 2 hours but still, you're looking at 9 hours of airtime per day for most of the days.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Now about other commercials, does anyone else find the new "Col. Sanders" kind of creepy? 

As well as kinda offensive to the memory of the actual man himself.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Holly cow, totally. I aint going anywhere near a KFC, but that's not the only reason.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

In place of Hanah they should have more companies bragging about their stuff. I remember yrs past Spec having something about their stuff. Giant has something this yr. I don't see anything from SRAM either...


----------

